# Solved: Outlook 2003 Restarts



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok guys here's a new one for me as well as everybody in my company.
User has a freshly setup system in which we do a full format and install from scratch all programs. This is the 2nd time his PC has been rebuilt in 2 weeks. (bad HD) 
Once completed I test then hand the laptop to the user. He goes up and turns it on. Uses the laptop for about 3 hours and sends me an email stating his Outlook restarted.
He did enough troubleshooting to find out that if he opens an email in his Inbox, hit ESC, opens it again, hits ESC again outlook crashes/reboots. 
I have about 30 events with the same error. I searched google for the 0x# and had zero results.

Description:
Faulting application outlook.exe, version 11.0.8206.0, stamp 479fce0d
faulting module outllib.dll, version 11.0.8206.0, stamp47a0f291, debug?0,
fault address 0x00259d4f.

For more help blah blah blah


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Close Outlook
Search on the PC for the file "OUTCMD.DAT ", and delete this file. When you re-open Outlook a new "OUTCMD.DAT" will be created.

*Note* Outcmd.dat stores any custom changes that you make to your toolbar buttons.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

You may also want to try going to Help -> Detect and Repair. 

There is also a scanpst.exe that will check the PST file for errors. You can find the SCANPST in the following paths below....

Outlook 2003 and earlier 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Mapi\1033
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\1033


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

I would think that the repair would work but hasn't. as I tried that last time (prior to HD going bad.) I'll try again, I just find this very odd that it's actingup 3 hours after deployment. Thanks. I'll post back on Monday.


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

sorry for the extreme delay. 
I have tried both recomendations with no avail. 
any other issues?


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

edit:
any other ideas? 
That was a long day for me. lol.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Drew7997*

And why, is it, he hits *esc* instead of using: File > Exit
Or even the *X* to exit the message?

If he exits properly, does Outlook still restart?
(Give that computer to someone who knows how to exit properly).


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

It happens no matter how you exit. That was the first thing I tried as well.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thread reopened per request.


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

Good afternoon,
I just wanted to let everybody know that this Outlook issue appears to be cause by the lack of client side CRM Roll ups.
We actualy have several users that are having problems with Outlook in one form or another that have CRM. We test to see if they exit twice if it crashes and it does. 
I have opened this Thread: http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/792793-crm-roll-up-patches.html
in support for CRM rollups. 
Just wanted to close this one as it's not an issue with Outlook.
Thanks for the help!


----------

